# Saanen doe



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Might be reserving a doeling from this doe. What do you guys think of her?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

That's one good looking doe. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks very nice. Her stance is off a bit though. She seems to have nice extension of brisket. Lovely long neck, lots of depth, though would like to see a little more length. A little roached in the back but it could be the stance. I like her udder, nice teats and fore udder extension. She should have some beautiful kids bred to the right buck.


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks  I think she is standing a bit weirdly! 
This is her kid (goatling now though) she won best goatling in the Saanen Nationals.


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Another pic of the doe (on the left)


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

There are some things I don't like, but overall she's a real nice doe.


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks  She won the National Saanen Breed show in the UK.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She's a pretty girl


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks Skyla 

We bought her doe kid


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! She sure is a cutie and even has wattles! 

So your back into dairy goats?


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks!

Yep! Couldn't stand not having them!!


----------

